# FA Cup match on TV



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Man U Vs Leeds is on TV tonight? Which channel?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Highly unlikely as there are issues getting the rights to show the match. Hardly any FA Cup games are shown on TV here.

Man u or Leeds fan?

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Highly unlikely as there are issues getting the rights to show the match. Hardly any FA Cup games are shown on TV here.
> 
> Man u or Leeds fan?
> 
> -


Man U since 1977 when I watched them first on TV (FA cup final against Liverpool).


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

basimoli said:


> Man U since 1977 when I watched them first on TV (FA cup final against Liverpool).


Lots of Man U fans in Dubai. Good luck for the game & hope you do better than when you last met my beloved team - Fulham 

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Lots of Man U fans in Dubai. Good luck for the game & hope you do better than when you last met my beloved team - Fulham
> 
> -


Thanks. Fulham deserved it , no complaints (but it hurts to be reminded)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

basimoli said:


> Thanks. Fulham deserved it , no complaints (but it hurts to be reminded)


We don't usually get that kind of result against your lot so have to milk it!  You are missing a few star players and there are rumours about Rooney going to Spain, although I can't see that myself.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh dear. Result - Leeds 1 - 0 Man U

-


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Oh dear. Result - Leeds 1 - 0 Man U
> 
> -


Ouch . Good job it was not on TV.


----------

